# Queen Wilhelmina State Park, Ar



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

We will be at Queen Wilhelmina State Park for the 4th of July weekend, come on by


----------



## Pop up graduate (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm not sure we will be able to get out much during the summer months but I am considering a few AR trips this fall for weekend junk-its. Tell me more about this area. I have Petit Jean on my radar for this fall and a trip to Tyler Bend for sure. Our only real experience with AR camping stems from tent and pop-up camping at Tyler Bend on the Buffalo.

-Kevin


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Petit Jean and Queen Wilhelmina are on top of mountains and very nice campgrounds, being on the mt top it is much cooler than anywhere else in Ark.


----------

